# So excited! They are HERE!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am happy to announce that my new boys have arrived!!!

Dragonfly Farms T Finnean (moonspotted and polled)
www.sunsetlakeranch.net/finn.htm
S: Flat Rock Taun
D: Dragonfly HFX Sorcha

Dragonfly Farms IH Bombay
www.sunsetlakeranch.net/bombay.htm
S: PromisedLand Incredible Hunk *S
D: Dragonfly HFX Somali

I just got them up on the site - will get the udder pics up soon of the boy's lineage ... just been really busy with the soap business, school, work, kidding, and trying to move - LOL!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you think you'll be using them next season (for 2012 kids)? And are you moving? I thin I remember you saying you are moving in the near future. Because I remember you announcing buying these guys and I am super impressed by them. I'd love to reserve a doe kid by one of them next spring if you aren't a thousand miles away.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanna reserve a kid out of Pantera too if possible in 2012...get in there way ahead of time! Lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Firelight27 - send me an email at [email protected] or you can hit me up on Facebook IM - and we can chit chat!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely boys! and what beautiful colors!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well you KNOW how I feel about Polled AND moonspots! Congrats!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap: :clap: Wow..they are beautiful~~!! congrats...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous congrats.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They look amazing! I wish I lived closer to you! :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

CONGRATS!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! What great additions they will be :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!!!

Calico - I do ship - LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWW I WANT A KID OUTA THEM!!!

Hmmmm lol


----------

